# Pee-wee's bike for auction



## paulfrasercollect (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Pee-wee's bike is up for auctionhttp://www.paulfrasercollectibles.com/News/Pee-wee-Herman%27s-bicycle-flying-at-$25,500-on-eBay/16614.page#.UxicXM7j8R0

Can anybody tell me what kind of bike it is? Or is it all completely custom? Thanks!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2014)

*it a replica.....being passed off as real*

that is about it.
The need to be more follow up on who signed the COA, who the previous owners were.

There will be a very disappointed buyer and that bike will show up again at a lower price.

The a small group on another forums that build more accurate replicas.

Here is a real bike
http://www.moviepropcollectors.com/...tory-hollywood-auction-56-catalog-now-online/

or here 
http://www.profilesinhistory.com/flipbooks/Hollywood_Auction56/index.html page268-269
I saw this bike in person and it need no COA to prove it from the movie. This bike was most likely the hero shot on the trailer bike.

Now look at the difference.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Has antone seen my bike?


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 6, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> that is about it.
> The need to be more follow up on who signed the COA, who the previous owners were.
> 
> There will be a very disappointed buyer and that bike will show up again at a lower price.
> ...




Your first link shows a bike with the chain guard on the left. I don't think that's right either.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 6, 2014)

*wheres the Hole?????*

I thought there was a hole in the bottom of one of the baskets for the downtown scene where he's pulling the chain out to lock up his bike.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2014)

*happens to be a mirrored image*

much to some peoples surprise, 99% of the population does look at those things and there is always  bad Photoshop.


----------



## Curtis68 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Wow, this could get interesting*

If look at the bike on eBay it is not the same as the bike in the movie.  First off the front fender is way too short, second the seat is wrong, and there appears to be other subtle differences that should make one question the authenticity of this bike.  Also I would question the way the ad has been written.  The seller says:
"Comes with an autographed photo of Paul Ruebens, a photo of him signing the photo, letter/certificate of authenticity, warner bro plans/spec sheet on the red cargo boxes."

I read that as the letter of authenticity is for the photograph not the bike.  However, I am sure a lot of people are reading it as a letter for the bike.  

I feel bad for the buyer on this one....


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't see anywhere that it mentioned that the bike was in the movie. The certificate of authenticity and plans for panniers?? Who knows.

If he sells it and we can pick it apart this easily does that mean there are many a dupe with too much money out there?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2014)

The $25,000 difference!


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2014)

*other stuff*

dent in rear fender gizmo on right handlebar,does the original shown compare to the example in the bicycle museum of america ,, ??


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> The $25,000 difference!




Also missing the generator on the eBay version.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2014)

*generator where??*

is it a generator or a wheel driven siren ??  on the front right


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a Person siren painted red. I don't care if this was the original bike that Paul Reubens (Pee Wee) used as his daily driver it still isn't worth $25k in my book. I just wish I had the disposable income of some of those idiots--I'd have a real bike collection! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

walter branche said:


> is it a generator or a wheel driven siren ??  on the front right




...well, it does generate sound....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't forget the cheap stamped/formed stem... compas, wheel spinner and saddle frame wrong as well. No amber rear trunk lamp.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 6, 2014)

Heres the funny thing..The more I look at it the incorrect one(obviously) looks like the one I started almost 10 years ago then sold on ebay..I have a photo of it somewhere....


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...well, it does generate sound....




Yeah...that's what I meant


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2014)

About 5 years ago there was an online organization for Pee Wee replicas...where builders shared how-to info on making a PWH bike. 

I will say this about the ebay bike...who ever's promoting it has created a lot of online media noise; ABC News, Huffington Post, etc.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 6, 2014)

If the bike is parted...I'll bid on the pedals .
The ones without the reflectors...


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2014)

*ah, it would be awesome if this bike orginated from a Cabe member into a notoriously*



bikesnbuses said:


> Heres the funny thing..The more I look at it the incorrect one(obviously) looks like the one I started almost 10 years ago then sold on ebay..I have a photo of it somewhere....




Please post pics of you bike, I have a pic of this bike in 2009 or at least one that looks really, close.
See attached


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> Please post pics of you bike, I have a pic of this bike in 2009 or at least one that looks really, close.
> See attached




looks like just the saddle frame and chain guard trim is different...


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's the one featured in the bicycle museum of america ...no rear or front fins or  front fender light


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

yea, that is much more like the original, just minus a few things


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2014)

another example, but a really bad one:








Details of one of the movie's originals.


----------



## muzpuf (Mar 6, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> The $25,000 difference!





BUT

the one you are saying is real is missing both mudflaps which were in the movie


----------



## Dave K (Mar 6, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> The $25,000 difference!




The upper bike has the wrong red plastic trim on the headlight.


----------



## muzpuf (Mar 6, 2014)

Dave K said:


> The upper bike has the wrong red plastic trim on the headlight.




ALSO the upper one which is supposed to be the real one has only one fin on the front light while the lower and movie still has  both fins


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2014)

*this one from OHIO*

was found in a WB storage container from the prop dept by a seller from WA he sold it a certain member on the CABE and then that member turned around and sold it on ebay for 16K



I donated a few parts to the museum to correct the bike. Unfortunately they didn't want to wait for the correct siren and bought the wrong one from ebay for 1000.00 dollars.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 6, 2014)

The upper one admittedly has no mud flaps or dual dorsal fins...but it was one of the several originals made for the movie. 




Usually multiple props are made for movies...at least 6-8 or more production props are fabricated for scene continuity. Check out the below pic from the movie –no red fin on the rear.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

NEXT!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEE-WEE-HER...337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d19e51131


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> NEXT!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEE-WEE-HER...337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d19e51131




I know the seller of this one--I guess he just couldn't resist! V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't blame him and he's up front about what it is. 

I was considering going into Peewee Herman replica bike manufacturing for a second there.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 6, 2014)

muzpuf said:


> BUT
> 
> the one you are saying is real is missing both mudflaps which were in the movie
> 
> View attachment 141232




In the opening scenes when Pee-Wee takes out the bike to polish...there 
is no rear fin.
Next scene, when a guy wants to buy Pee-Wee's bike ...the rear fin is shown.
Whoever was in charge of "continuity" wasn't doing his job.
As stated before...there were several models made for the movie. 

"Raiders of the Lost Ark"...Indiana Jones (Ford).There were several jackets made
of the same style. All used for the different action scenes of the movie.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2014)

$36,600.00 to a buyer with no feedback rating.
So what's the deal? Is this thing a bona fide appeared in the movie bike or what?
The seller stated that he bought the bike a few years ago for ten grand. Not a bad return on the investment if this deal turns out to be legit.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 6, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> $36,600.00 to a buyer with no feedback rating.
> So what's the deal? Is this thing a bona fide appeared in the movie bike or what?
> The seller stated that he bought the bike a few years ago for ten grand. Not a bad return on the investment if this deal turns out to be legit.




Most expensive Schwinn dx ever....


----------



## Duchess (Mar 6, 2014)

If he sells that for 10k, I'll start making these myself and I'd do a much better job. It looks like some of the details were made with left over materials from a kid's school project.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2014)

Duchess said:


> If he sells that for 10k, I'll start making these myself and I'd do a much better job. It looks like some of the details were made with left over materials from a kid's school project.




I think you better hit the fab shop.
He sold the bike for 36 Gs!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2014)

*Pee wee herman bike*

I have a set of the spiral whirl disks for the front wheels,
if someone wants to start another pee wee herman bike.


----------



## Duchess (Mar 6, 2014)

> I think you better hit the fab shop.
> He sold the bike for 36 Gs!




I was referring to the one on ebay with the $10k "Buy it Now" that has about 9 days left on it.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 6, 2014)

*The disks on the front are custom pieces*

I have a real set of whirly discs but those are much larger thank the movie ones.  Btw there are a few guys making these already. I happen to be the only person with the most accurate siren and tiger sculpt. I was trying to sell them a few years a ago and got little interest. I just broke even on the project to make mine worth it.
The bike is a prop, so if you check the replica prop forum or rpf.com you will find a thread on there on how to build your bike.
There is guy selling decent bags for 1500.00. The tiger sirens now go for over 1000.00
I was making skirts and chainguards, but gave on being a seller of these parts.
If your in it for just the money, you will flood yourself out of the market, kind of like riding an autocycle when everyone else has one.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 6, 2014)

it takes a lot to get my attention bike wise anymore. the prices people pay for bikes and parts. sometimes the prices i pay for a bike its amazing. this bike at this price got my attention, just shows the skys the limit. 1890s columbia 4500, pee wee wee. i wouldnt give 2000 for pee wee, i guess thats why im not a savy bike investor


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2014)

Whether or not, this bike is legit, I say right on Gertrude!
I can still picture her spinning around that shop with her lilting voice, heavily accented in German.
If you would have told her that one day her cobbled together pile of parts would sell for almost $37,000 dollars, she would have said, Unmoglich!


----------

